# How many Square feet will i need?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

For anyone who has sound deadend a 4 door B14 about how many square feet of sounddeading will i need to put 2 layers in the trunk and the floor and one layer in the door panels, and the roof?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

100sq ft fat matt for $100
cant go wrong with that...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

so you are saying about 100sq feet should do it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

It might even be a little more, but 100 should cover you pretty much, but it might be more since you have 4 doors. I would say get the 100 and if you need more, get another pack. People over at www.caraudioforum.com have several topics on sound deadeners from places such as home depot. Such as jiffy seal, peal and seal, weather guard, etc, you can get like 200sq ft for 57 bucks. Its a steal at that price, and you can go buck wild with all the stuff.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *It might even be a little more, but 100 should cover you pretty much, but it might be more since you have 4 doors. I would say get the 100 and if you need more, get another pack. People over at www.caraudioforum.com have several topics on sound deadeners from places such as home depot. Such as jiffy seal, peal and seal, weather guard, etc, you can get like 200sq ft for 57 bucks. Its a steal at that price, and you can go buck wild with all the stuff. *


thats what i ended up doing... the peel and seal solution for $60


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

how effective is this peal and seal solution? and you can get it a home depot? what's installation like?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

HLBulldog said:


> *how effective is this peal and seal solution? *


Pretty much the same as any other deadener



HLBulldog said:


> *and you can get it a home depot? *


Yes



HLBulldog said:


> *what's installation like? *


Same as other deadeners, some might need a heat gun to install, but most like peal and seal stick like mad.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *For anyone who has sound deadend a 4 door B14 about how many square feet of sounddeading will i need to put 2 layers in the trunk and the floor and one layer in the door panels, and the roof? *


i used about 36 sq ft of dynomat in my trunk......every inch is just about covered


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

some people on that board brought up about the smell of those roofing products, toxicity of the glue, and withstanding the heat in a car. Is there this problem with peal and seal


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, I just put peel and seal in my car. There is absolutely no smell at all to it. I dont know about the Toxicity of the glue, and as far as the South Florida heat (very hot) it seems to not budge at all. I would recommend the product. Its doing a great job for not much money at all.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

what section of home depot is peal and seal in? is that a roofing product, cause i went there and the guys i asked had no clue what i was talking about.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

it should be in roofing... some home depots have it around me and some dont... i've also seen it under the name weather guard or storm guard


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, it has all those names. Weather Guard, Storm Guard, Peel and Seal, Jiffy Seal, etc. It would be in the roofing section. 

I went all over here to find that Lowes and Home depot didnt have it. I called their main central (cant find the number) and they told me where there are stores/places around that carry the stuff. And I was lucky to find a store 10 miles from here that sold the stuff. The only thing is, they only have it in 33 feet by 4 inch rolls, which is alright, but I wish it was bigger, plus it only has a white background, not aluminum. But its cool, it works.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *some people on that board brought up about the smell of those roofing products, toxicity of the glue, and withstanding the heat in a car. Is there this problem with peal and seal *



Yes! Peel & Seal/Fatmat smell really bad when first applied.
I think it has something to do with the tar content in the sticky part of the roll. Luckily after about the first week or so the smell disappeared.

I installed the product in summer time when temps were hottest so that may have something to do with it. 

That fact is it goes away fairly quickly so i wouldn't worry about it.
It's most annoying the first and second day is all.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

isn't it funny how heat and smell corralate(sp)?? its like you can make it seem cooler in a place just by making it smell good and if u are sweaty you don't really notice it in a cool place but when u get in a hot place u smell it.


----------

